# 2011 Cruze LTZ Random Coolant Leak



## Cephus (Jan 21, 2017)

We've been having a terrible time with a coolant leak that happens occasionally. We've had it to the dealer several times, they performed the recall repair, they even replaced the water pump under warranty, but sometimes, the coolant goes bone dry. The dealership has never been able to find a problem, they have even performed a pressure test on the cooling system and came up empty. It hasn't been a problem since last summer when we had them do the water pump, but today we went into Jiffy Lube to get the oil changed and they told us the tank was completely empty.

The problem is, it never leaks a drop that we can see. It has never left a puddle under the car. It will go for months and months and months and be fine, then one day... no coolant at all in the system. It makes no sense.

Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Can you smell coolant either in the engine compartment or the interior? Have you made sure the overflow tank cover is completely closed? Do you ever see excessive white smoke?

One of these threads might help:

low engine coolant level without an external leak - n140417

FIX: Coolant Odors/Coolant Loss From Reservoir

2013 Cruze LTZ- Coolant Loss and many other problems

there are many more to peruse as well. Good Luck!


----------



## Cephus (Jan 21, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Can you smell coolant either in the engine compartment or the interior? Have you made sure the overflow tank cover is completely closed? Do you ever see excessive white smoke?
> 
> there are many more to peruse as well. Good Luck!


Nope, nope and nope. I tried looking through other threads before posting this one, didn't see anything particularly applicable, but I can look again. Thanks.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Put the coolant dye in your system. This dye will make the leak visible under a black light.


----------



## Cephus (Jan 21, 2017)

Went ahead and ordered some dye. Since we got back from Jiffy Lube on Saturday and refilled the system, haven't lost a drop.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Sometimes mysterious drops are due to improper "burping" of the car after that last service. I would tend to think that's the issue for the first couple of days after the system has been opened up.

Common leak points are:


The coolant recovery tank (the plastic where the hoses connect can crack).
Water outlet (the "hose tree" at the front driver's side of the engine). - This tends to fail catastrophically after some warning leaks.
The water pump. (I know from other cars, this kind of leak can be very fickled and hard to catch in the act.)

Beyond that, we're probably looking at {shudder} head gasket. There's a test you can get at the local parts store to test for exhaust gases in the coolant.

Of course, there's also hose leaks and radiator tanks. I tend to think of the Cruze as a bit too young to experience that, but a early model year with a lot of thermal cycles (not just miles) would be the first to have them. These can also be fickled and hard to catch - but they do tend to leave puddles so you have some idea what's going on.


----------



## dieselshadow (Nov 27, 2016)

Mine will leak at the thermostat housing to the hose coupling. I've replaced both the hose and the housing, twice, both AC Delco parts. No change. It's not the best fit and there's not a darn thing I can do to fix it. The o-ring is seated perfectly and was lubricated properly prior to installation. Yet it will leak small drips every now and again.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My looses coolant around the surge/recovery tank cap. The lower o-ring gets compressed over time and when it's cold it doesn't hold the pressure until the car it to operating temperatures. I figured this out via the coolant dye.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Cephus said:


> We've been having a terrible time with a coolant leak that happens occasionally. We've had it to the dealer several times, they performed the recall repair, they even replaced the water pump under warranty, but sometimes, the coolant goes bone dry. The dealership has never been able to find a problem, they have even performed a pressure test on the cooling system and came up empty. It hasn't been a problem since last summer when we had them do the water pump, but today we went into Jiffy Lube to get the oil changed and they told us the tank was completely empty.
> 
> The problem is, it never leaks a drop that we can see. It has never left a puddle under the car. It will go for months and months and months and be fine, then one day... no coolant at all in the system. It makes no sense.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem?


Hello Cephus, 

We regret to hear about this coolant leak with your Cruze, as we can certainly understand how this situation is frustrating. We would be more than happy to look into this for you on our end and offer an additional layer of support as you work with your dealership. If this is of interest, please send us a private message to get started.

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jskelly86 (Jan 5, 2018)

Yes! I just had this exact problem! Months and months will go by with no issue, and now my reservoir is empty for the second time in a month, no puddle, no evidence of a leak. It's infuriating. The dealership has replaced the water pump but can't find my leak. I've had it in the shop multiple times to no avail. I feel your pain.


----------

